
You're Tying Your Shoes the Wrong Way - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/youre-tying-your-shoes-the-wrong-way.html
======
cpt1138
Actually until I gave up wearing shoes, the best knot for shoes I learned as
the Turquoise Turtle and is shown here:

<http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/turquoiseturtleknot.htm>

